# Droid XYboard DAC bypass?



## salbreth1 (Apr 3, 2013)

I've searched a few posts for this but haven't found anything solid. I use my XYboard to play FLAC files in my car. Has anyone had success using a USB DAC or getting audio from the mini HDMI to bypass the Tablets internal DAC? Is it even worth the hassle? Right now I'm using the 3.5mm to the IP bus on my P800PRS. Thanks.


----------

